# Tren ace , please help



## 7 iron (May 10, 2016)

Ok I know this is going to sound very weird , I am 46 yrs old and have trained off an on for many years and have run testosterone for years in the past . Anyways i have also used propecia for 10 yrs and then Dutasteride for the last 7 yrs with ( FANTASICT ) results , I have more hair now than I did 20 years ago , that being said I started training again around 8 months ago after years off , I also started running test C , E , and P for the last six months , even did a short cycle of Anavar about 2 months ago for the first time , now the Anavar cycle may play a factor into my queastion !!! Anyways , all is great , making gains as to be expected , and MOST INPORTANTLY my hair is holding strong thanks to Avodart , and I understand that it will not protect against Anavar , but being mild I figured I should be fine , and I was . Now last Sunday I started Trenbalone ace for the first time ever , 100 mgs . The next day Monday at lunch I felt a little anxiety , could be in my head , also I am soooo ****ing horny it is crazy , remember I am still on a gram of test that I have been running for the last six months . Now Monday night I couldn't sleep for shit , might just be in my head . Next thing is this morning Tuesday , 3 days in I take another 100 mgs and jump in the shower , after I get out , I am seeing ALOT of hair shedding , and it is substantial . Today is Tuesday 3 days in , still feel a little anxiety , and still hornet as **** , and my hair is still shedding . ( QUESTION ) as crazy as this sounds could the Tren start a hair shed after 2 days ???? I definitely feel the other sides I believe !!!!


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2016)

Well yes it's possible and it's obviously happening. Tren is not friendly to your hair if you are already prone to hair loss which you are. You are already taking Dutasteride so the only thing I can suggest is get some regenepure shampoo and lower your dose from 100 mgs EOD to 50 mgs eod.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 10, 2016)

In my experience (I'm prone to hairloss) anavar had no negative effects on my hair, this also includes Turinabol and testosterone because I take finasteride. I'm running tren now I ran it last summer for the first time too and did notice slight shedding but my dosages were too high and It was near the end of the cycle so it was nothing noticeable..

Now I just started tren again but this time I added 400mg masteron (a DHT) for the first time to hopefully negate tren dick...this is a risk for my hairline. I'm currently using finasteride 1.2mg daily, Xandrox 15% minoxidil + 5% azelaic acid, Nizoral (ketoconazole 1%) shampoo, topical spironolactone 5%, Mens Head&Shoulders Full & Thick with pyrithione zinc, and a hair thickening tonic called "thicker fuller hair" that contains caffeine, hyrolyzed wheat proteins, biotin and a bunch of other hair friendly ingredients. 

I'll let u know how this goes as far as slowing the process but it's the best I got for now. I think you'll be fine running low dose tren.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2016)

1g test for 6 months? Jesus lol 

Cut your test down and I bet the hair loss slows. It won't stop. You can't beat genetics.


----------



## 7 iron (May 11, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> In my experience (I'm prone to hairloss) anavar had no negative effects on my hair, this also includes Turinabol and testosterone because I take finasteride. I'm running tren now I ran it last summer for the first time too and did notice slight shedding but my dosages were too high and It was near the end of the cycle so it was nothing noticeable..
> 
> Now I just started tren again but this time I added 400mg masteron (a DHT) for the first time to hopefully negate tren dick...this is a risk for my hairline. I'm currently using finasteride 1.2mg daily, Xandrox 15% minoxidil + 5% azelaic acid, Nizoral (ketoconazole 1%) shampoo, topical spironolactone 5%, Mens Head&Shoulders Full & Thick with pyrithione zinc, and a hair thickening tonic called "thicker fuller hair" that contains caffeine, hyrolyzed wheat proteins, biotin and a bunch of other hair friendly ingredients.
> 
> I'll let u know how this goes as far as slowing the process but it's the best I got for now. I think you'll be fine running low dose tren.


I have regenapure on hand have used it before , but honestly 1 mg a day of Dutasteride is hands down all you need !!! Blocks nearly 98 DHT , and that is why I can run a lot of test with no issues , I just don't know if it is possible for Tren to cause a hair shed after 3 days ?? That being said , I did feel the anxiety and insomnia after 2 days ?? Well who knows !!! I will keep you posted


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I have regenapure on hand have used it before , but honestly 1 mg a day of Dutasteride is hands down all you need !!! Blocks nearly 98 DHT , and that is why I can run a lot of test with no issues , I just don't know if it is possible for Tren to cause a hair shed after 3 days ?? That being said , I did feel the anxiety and insomnia after 2 days ?? Well who knows !!! I will keep you posted



Tren amplifies some effects of test. Like I said cut the test down to 500 and it should at least slow down.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 11, 2016)

7 iron said:


> I have regenapure on hand have used it before , but honestly 1 mg a day of Dutasteride is hands down all you need !!! Blocks nearly 98 DHT , and that is why I can run a lot of test with no issues , I just don't know if it is possible for Tren to cause a hair shed after 3 days ?? That being said , I did feel the anxiety and insomnia after 2 days ?? Well who knows !!! I will keep you posted



I agree with pillar on this...Tren is a strong drug no need to run a gram of test with tren lol, I could only imagine the sides...a lot of guys like to run their test lower than their tren to avoid sides, gotta find ur sweet spot. I've never tried the dutasteride I've heard it works on both pathways though, did you get a doctors prescription cuz my doc has no fuking idea what it is, he's an idiot..Only issue I have with dutasteride blocking 98% of DHT is I want some DHT in my system so I still have some libido and not hinder gains as much..u notice this?

BUt as for the hair shedding..I wouldn't expect tren to cause shedding that quickly in 3 days, It could coincidental..but then again I'm only running 500mg of test 500 tren, 400 mast...you can try dropping the test to see if the shedding slows. 

Also keep in mind trens doesn't convert via the 5-alphareductase pathaways like test/DHT so duta will not help much here (on paper at least), u need a general anti-androgen on ur scalp to minimize hairloss from most AAS. Wish there were drugs to combat these other pathways but there's not.


----------



## WARRIOR (May 11, 2016)

A gram of Test for 6 months, and then to add Tren on top of that will make anyone's hair get thinner at the very least.  As POB said, I'd start by lowering the Test dose.  If you are that concerned about the hair loss Tren is not your friend.  Also, a lot of people get anxiety from Tren.  Especially those with pre-existing anxiety issues.


----------



## justbecool1234 (May 17, 2016)

... welcome to the hellish heaven that is tren... just be happy to be in a fight to keep your hair... many of us lost that battle long before we even messed with aas....


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2016)

eas up on the tes man.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 17, 2016)

Mmmmmm tren.  

Hair loss is another perfectly good reason for me to love it.  As long as it doesn't affect the beard


----------



## Cyclemaniac (May 21, 2016)

Hair is most likely from genetics. And those are all normal sides from tren. Nothing to be worried about it. What I always try to do is just be aware that the tren is what's doing these sides to you.


----------



## Dex (May 22, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> 1g test for 6 months? Jesus lol
> 
> Cut your test down and I bet the hair loss slows. It won't stop. You can't beat genetics.



And 1g of test for that long at age 46! Just because Kevin Levrone can do it, doesn't mean everyone can. 

How is your bloodwork? I would have to bleed myself every week or my crit would be over 60.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 23, 2016)

I guess Im just going to be quiet about how I run gear seeing pillars stance on the gram of test thing lol

If your going to trip out about losing your hair then I would try what pillar says


----------



## carlo (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi 7 iron,
you did not mention how much Dutasteride you take or took. In the german BB-scene there is a table how much dustasteride on how much testosterone, Well this cannot not be applied to you due you take Tren Ace at the moment but it gives you a little insight.

TESTO(ew)             Dutasteride per day (mg)
<150mg                  0,5mg
<300mg                  1,0mg
<450mg                  1,5mg
<600mg                  2,0mg
<750mg                  2,5mg
750+mg                  3,0mg

I found this table here youtube.com/watch?v=LZ6fqHEs6eg at 8:38.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Amanda Whelan (Jun 20, 2016)

The relationship between testosterone and hair loss is complicated.Male pattern baldness or androgenic alopecia affects up to 70 percent of men and 40 percent of women in their lifetimes. Losing your hair involves the shrinkage of hair follicles. There’s less of a growth cycle as the follicles shrink. New hairs become finer and finer until there’s no hair left at all and the follicles become dormant. This hair loss is caused by hormones and the certain genes.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2016)

B.I.C.  Bic that shit


----------

